# New skiff hitting the market



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

New skiff hitting the market it's so new we haven't named it yet

14ft long
15 inch transom
48 inch beam
300lb approximate weight
All composite material
Tested with 20 hp tohatsu electric start,trim/tilt,3 gallons of fuel 2 people speeds of 26 to 28
Drafts about 8 inches
Pre order prices starting at $4200
Hull ,front and rear deck,bow eye,stern eyes......we will have a full line of aluminum products,motors electrictonics and trailers available.
We can fully rigg out the skiff or you can diy it yourself
Contact
Scott Nathanson
772-812-3121
For any questions


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Let's say I am set on a 14' skiff. What would make me want to see yours vs one of the two options at Skimmer skiff or a Billfish 14?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

8" is pretty deep draft for a 14' 300# skiff running a Tohatsu 20?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

crboggs said:


> 8" is pretty deep draft for a 14' 300# skiff running a Tohatsu 20?


Deadrise? Curious...


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

crboggs said:


> 8" is pretty deep draft for a 14' 300# skiff running a Tohatsu 20?


That was a ruff measurement as we did not have the skiff fully rigged as most boat manufacturers exaggerate there draft we would rather be alittle extra and give exact draft once we have all the number I can say this the boat is very light and with the trim and tilt it will go just about anywhere.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

not2shabby said:


> Deadrise? Curious...


Getting it from the builder


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

I 


KurtActual said:


> Let's say I am set on a 14' skiff. What would make me want to see yours vs one of the two options at Skimmer skiff or a Billfish 14?


I have never run either of those boats .if I was in the market I would want to demo all the boats I was interested in and I would be more than happy to take the time to show you the boat and take you out on the water so you could make the best choice for your needs .the boat was designed off of the old Kennedy craft skiffs and there is alot of info online .as this hull is the first out of this mold and as we do our research and testing we will have more info to hand out.thank you for your interest and if you would like to see one give me a call 772-812-3122


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

In the mold


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought one of the Kennedy Kraft boats in 1969 Pensacola, had built a mahogany console copy of their fiberglass one. First motor i installed was Mercury 35 hp 2 cylinder. After bout couple years installed a new mercury 50 hp 4 cylinder. Boat was up to the power i had on it, fishn, froggin, skiing.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I bought one of the Kennedy Kraft boats in 1969 Pensacola, had built a mahogany console copy of their fiberglass one. First motor i installed was Mercury 35 hp 2 cylinder. After bout couple years installed a new mercury 50 hp 4 cylinder. Boat was up to the power i had on it, fishn, froggin, skiing.


Thank you for the information would love to see a picture if you have 1


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Don't have any photos, remember all details as i rigged n setup boat. Also had a pair of fixed trim tabs on transom.
U need to list prices 
Boat
Trailer
Motor
Also list all hull details
Center line length
Bottom width
O/O width
Transom height
Side height
Hull weight
Materials used in construction


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I like the lappy look.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Don't have any photos, remember all details as i rigged n setup boat. Also had a pair of fixed trim tabs on transom.
> U need to list prices
> Boat
> Trailer
> ...


We r building these boats selling the hulls as pre order only now we have the resources to fully rig the boats out so to list every motor manufacturer and accessories at this time isnt possible. I am building a demo boat now and it will have all aluminum products we will have available for the skiff and I will be able to water test the skiff for anyone interested. We r also developing a web site for the skiff as well.we r just in the infant stages and as we grow we will have better internet info thank you for the info and time .


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Dats a complete rig price?


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Dats a complete rig price?


4200 is just the hull brand new


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Me 


BassFlats said:


> I like the lappy look.


Me 2


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

Updated spec sheet


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

scott nathanson said:


> I
> 
> I have never run either of those boats .if I was in the market I would want to demo all the boats I was interested in and I would be more than happy to take the time to show you the boat and take you out on the water so you could make the best choice for your needs .the boat was designed off of the old Kennedy craft skiffs and there is alot of info online .as this hull is the first out of this mold and as we do our research and testing we will have more info to hand out.thank you for your interest and if you would like to see one give me a call 772-812-3122


I thought those lines favored Kennedy. I have run a Kennedy. They don't run super shallow. They squat under acceleration. They are not quiet. They don't turn well.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

dranrab said:


> I thought those lines favored Kennedy. I have run a Kennedy. They don't run super shallow. They squat under acceleration. They are not quiet. They don't turn well.


This boat doesn't have those characteristics I'd be happy to take you for a ride.we have some videos we took just waiting to edit them so we can post


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

scott nathanson said:


> 4200 is just the hull brand new


1969 i bought mine n under $400.00


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> 1969 i bought mine n under $400.00


Shoot I wasnt even born in 1969


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Who ever told u boat didn't handle well is full of shite . I had it with 2 large engines n no issues.
Remember guys in mobile ala had glassed small wooden wedges at bottom n stopped porpoise.


----------



## scott nathanson (Jun 7, 2019)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Who ever told u boat didn't handle well is full of shite . I had it with 2 large engines n no issues.
> Remember guys in mobile ala had glassed small wooden wedges at bottom n stopped porpoise.


I believe the original


No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Who ever told u boat didn't handle well is full of shite . I had it with 2 large engines n no issues.
> Remember guys in mobile ala had glassed small wooden wedges at bottom n stopped porpoise.


Yes this one doesn't have those characteristics. There was a hook in it that was removed. We bolted a stock 20hp tohatsu with electric start and trim to the transom and had no porpoising issues and this thing turns like a sports car .it did handle better with 2 people .As we had 0 weight upfront when we tested it we will be balancing the skiff out by adding a live well cooler combo to the front deck along with trolling motor and battery. Also extending the rear deck and shorting the front deck. .I would be happy to take anyone for a demo ride and let you make your own opinion after the demo.


----------

